# Vegetarian  or carnivore?



## Tabitha (Aug 2, 2007)

Since tangled panda mentioned she was a veggie head I thought I would ask if anyone else was.

My husband & I are vegetarian, my 9 y/o daughter claims to be also & does very well but gives in to temptation once in a while, she asked once did hot dogs really count?-LOL! We always offer her meat since she is a growning kid but she rarely eats any. My 5 y/o is a carnivore big-time. When we go out for breakfast he orders bacon with a side of sausage. Poor thing, he was watching a commercial last night & said "Wow, it's a grilled cheese sandwich with a steak AND bacon  inside!" It was a bacon cheese burger. Since we don't eat that way at home he discovers theses things & gets VERY excited & just *must* go try it out right away, so we do!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Aug 2, 2007)

I was a strict vegetarian when I lived in California.  I joined the Air Force, and was pretty much forced to eat what they gave me, which included "flesh"  I rarely eat meat, but I live in a terribly deer infested state so there are many hunters that are friends.  So they are always giving us venison to eat.  My boys love red meat and so does the hubby.  None of them will eat a veggie to save their own lives, so they look at me like I have 3 heads when I suggest anything healthy.


----------



## Mandy (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm a wanna be.

I really don't eat much meat. When I do it's usually beef or chicken. I just can't give it up 100% yet. Someday though.

I could never be vegan though. I love cheese waaaaay too mcuh.


----------



## tangled_panda (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm a Veggie Head. . lol. . . I do eat dairy and honey though.


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm a Vegetarian wanna be. Don't each much meat and no dairy.

Irena


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 3, 2007)

Well, If I would have been a Vegan, I probably would not be facing colon surgery shortly!  My dad died from colon cancer at age 65, 1-1/2 years ago, and that's why I went in for a check-up.  Good thing.  Red meat, which I love, :cry:  can and I do believe, is at least a partial cause of cancers especially in the colon. :cry:  You know what they say: "Hindsight is 20/20."  Or, "If I had it all to do over again.."  Right, alas.   :cry: 

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Aug 3, 2007)

(((Hugs))) Paul!..
You'll never know if it was caused by eating meat or if it's simply 'fate', in your genetics, who knows!.. Don't beat yourself up over this!
I'm thinking of you and seriously pray for you to have a good outcome!!!

Back to the OT; I used to be an almost vegetarian. Very rarely would I eat meat. (To this day I cannot envision the animal behind the meat on my plate; I'd get sick to my stomach and immediately not eat meat!)
When I met Hubby, I got more and more sucked into eating meat and now I have to admit that I really enjoy a nice piece of steak; even almost rare!  :shock:   
Besides that we do live fairly healthy and are both quite involved in fitness, so chicken breasts are pretty much a staple in the house..


----------



## jellyfish (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm vegetarian.


----------



## Harlow (Jan 15, 2008)

Vegetarian


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 15, 2008)

I wanna change my vote!!!!  I just found out that my favorite Chinese food restaurant was closed cuz the health dept came in and inspected and found cats hangin in the freezer!!!  Dang it tastes like chicken!!!!!


I will only eat veggies from now on!!!!!


----------



## The Queen (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh dear!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 15, 2008)

OMG Dragon!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 15, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> I wanna change my vote!!!!  I just found out that my favorite Chinese food restaurant was closed cuz the health dept came in and inspected and found cats hangin in the freezer!!!  Dang it tastes like chicken!!!!!
> 
> 
> I will only eat veggies from now on!!!!!



You have got to be joking, right Dragon?  God, if that is true, we eat Springfield style Cashew Chicken all the time!  It is at a drive through place too.  What is behind those little pull up windows, a few hundred cats hanging in the cooler!  Gross!  And just think, your avatar is a kitty duking it out with a Chinese Restaurant owner, trying to save his little life!     Just kidding of course!  Does give time to think! :?  :idea: 
I still love my prime rib and nice juicy hamburgers and Canadian Bacon Pizza though!  Oh....the humanity...... :cry:  :cry:   

Paul


----------



## Wax Munky (Jan 15, 2008)

Tell me your kidding Dragon!!!!!!!!

SEE,SEEE.. This is why I refuse to eat out!
Gahhhh I was just thing about what to make for dinner to!
There all going hungry today.
*Shudders* 
Eating a sponge comes to mind.. Bit bland,but won't taste like Chicken.

Munky.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 15, 2008)

I made a big crock pot full of potato soup :wink: .


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 15, 2008)

Nope I am not kidding!!!  they just closed up about a week after we took some friends to our "favorite place to eat" no news as to why they closed.  My sister in-law works with a lady whos hubby works for the health dept and found out the reason they closed!  I wanted to vomit everywhere!!!!!!  I am a cat lover but not to EAT!!!!!!


----------



## gallerygirl (Jan 15, 2008)

I eat very little meat and when I do it is fish or chicken.  It is not about the animals tho for me, as much as I have a very hard time digesting meat.  Like you Paul, we have colon cancer in our family as well, so I am pretty cautious.  As a Christian as well, it is always on my mind that we originally were to be vegetarians and will be again.  k


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 15, 2008)

Good point about the Christianity point, vegetarian, and will be again point; I agree!  

Paul


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 15, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> Nope I am not kidding!!!  they just closed up about a week after we took some friends to our "favorite place to eat" no news as to why they closed.  My sister in-law works with a lady whos hubby works for the health dept and found out the reason they closed!  I wanted to vomit everywhere!!!!!!  I am a cat lover but not to EAT!!!!!!



My husband and I call this one restaurant in our town "Cat Gut Buffet."  lol Actually we call most Chinese food restaurant that. A friend of ours had worked for Orkin and found out from the manager of a grocery store that he had a contract to regularily spray, that he had caught the workers from the Cat Gut going through the trash, pulling the veggies out that had been thrown away. YUCK!  Not once, but several times. I can never eat at that restaurant. 

I'm a total carnivore but like the idea of being a vegetarian. Unfortunately, I don't much care for veggies.  Lots of hunters in my area but I don't like wild meat either. I prefer my meats from my grocer's freezer, chalked full of steroids and whatever else. lol


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 15, 2008)

I can't say as a veggie that I eat tons of veggies. We eat enchiladas, lasagna, tonight we had frito pie. The same thing carnivores eat really! We love  Thai food, Ethiopian, South American, Middle Eastern, (Hare) Krishna dishes, Mongolian, lots of stuff. With all the wonderful substitues we can even have hamburgers, hotdogs & BLTs.


----------



## gallerygirl (Jan 15, 2008)

Being vegetarian has become, I think, easier.  So many substitutes.  So many wonderful new recipes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

nope not a vegan, my hubby likes meat to much.  in fact my middle child doesn't like meat and my hubby had a cow about it.    

But I also hunt and shoot and process our own meat as well.   We are deer hunters here (yep including me) and we filled three tags this season.  Yuuummmmyyyy.....  I made a hotdish last night with ground venison instead of beef.


----------



## pink-north (Jan 16, 2008)

Vegetarian here. Trying to be vegan. We eat a little cheese once in a while, but don't think I'll completely give up honey. 

"As a Christian as well, it is always on my mind that we originally were to be vegetarians and will be again. " Good point gallerygirl. I have to admit that I agree. I went to boarding school for 4 years and that's the philosophy they held up so it was no meat (unless it was home-leave) for four years, then after my daughter I decided it was time.


----------



## gallerygirl (Jan 16, 2008)

See, cheese is a problem for me.  I LOVE IT!!!  BUT, I am pretty sure God will have a cheese that is made from plants up there :wink:   k


----------



## pink-north (Jan 16, 2008)

Girl I am with you on that one.


----------



## Neil (Jan 24, 2008)

I was nogetarian once for four days, stuck on a grey hound bus from AZ to West Virginia, No money, no food no nothin'. Whatever God blesses me with , thats what I eat. I see nothing wrong with vegi or vegan as long as its a heath thing. But let me tell ya you cant beat fresh hassenpfeffer.


----------



## busymammaof3 (Feb 14, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Since tangled panda mentioned she was a veggie head I thought I would ask if anyone else was.
> 
> My husband & I are vegetarian, my 9 y/o daughter claims to be also & does very well but gives in to temptation once in a while, she asked once did hot dogs really count?-LOL! We always offer her meat since she is a growning kid but she rarely eats any. My 5 y/o is a carnivore big-time. When we go out for breakfast he orders bacon with a side of sausage. Poor thing, he was watching a commercial last night & said "Wow, it's a grilled cheese sandwich with a steak AND bacon  inside!" It was a bacon cheese burger. Since we don't eat that way at home he discovers theses things & gets VERY excited & just *must* go try it out right away, so we do!


 That's wonderful that you do that. We aren't vegetarians. But I am close. I use to be hooked on McDonald's double cheeseburgers. I mean, daily! But overtime my stomache decided it didn't agree with most beef from fast food restaurants. And now even their grilled or crispy chicken sandwhiches don't always agree with my tummy. I have a weakness now for fried shrimp. I will eat myself sick if at a buffet. But other then that (which is every few weeks)...I eat lots of fruits and veggies. I started the habit...when my 1st born started eating solids...of preparing cold cut veggies and fruits for snacks. So, between the pastas, salads, fruits and veggies...they don't mind. Noni takes them out for fast food weekly...which probably satisfies the carnivorous side.   My husband and I learned how to make quick homemade pizzas. So, I enjoy my cheese side and he enjoys his loaded supreme side.


----------



## IanT (Jul 6, 2008)

Im a vegacarnivore (or omnivore muahahaha) anything is edible as long as its not bolted down


----------



## janica10 (Feb 12, 2011)

If you're worried about the fast food causes obesity, you can take the time to practice a healthy lifestyle, making healthy food choices, which is not necessary to include avoiding fast food all the time. You can balance a casual burger with plenty of healthy food choices among, and be sure to go for regular exercise as well. After some wise choices and healthy, do not have to worry about fast food causing obesity to you.

_spammy link deleted - the mod team_


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

I have been vegetarian for about 12 years, I was vegan for one. I am trying to go raw vegan, but if I want a cheese I say I can has bc life is too short to be spent fretting over cheese (literally). I have absolutely no desire to eat meat though, and salads are my favorite food, so raw is not that difficult. I think if you follow your diet 85% of the time a slip is fine - just depends on what you define as a slip. Even one meatless night a week is a start though! Just begin where you feel comfortable and then draw the line, because the line is arbitrary really.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2011)

I eat everything. Mostly I try to be conscious of eating plenty of veggies and fruits and let the rest fly. I actually just realized I have eaten vegetarian the past two days without even trying, ha. But I do love all kinds of food including meat. My husband has a smoker and omgsdjafkshsfi he makes some delicious foods (like ribs and pulled pork). I cook and bake at home as much as possible, especially in the fall/winter. So as long as I'm eating semi-healthy with a lot of whole foods and fresh stuff, I feel good about that.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh wow- I didn't realize how old this thread was when I voted. Well anyway, I voted carnivore but I'm really an omnivore. I used to be a vegetarian for 5 years, which gravitated into veganism and then into raw foodism (don't know if there's an official name for that or not). Turned back to omnivorism around 1999/2000. I pretty much each everything in moderation.


IrishLass


----------



## dieSpinne (Sep 29, 2011)

I am a genuine omnivore, eating pretty much anything that is edible by the human metabolism.

I enjoy vegetarian cuisine and was a lifestyler for a while, but medical considerations kinda put the Kibosh on that; I can still cook veggie with the best of 'em, though, and when I do it tends toward the Vegan style with options for animal products (cheese, eggs, honey, etc) on the side.


----------



## moonjelly (Jun 5, 2012)

I eat meat on occassion, but have been working to eliminate it from my diet. Someday I would like to be vegan, but cheese will be a hard thing to let go of.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

Being vegetarian is good thought and it is good for mind and soul. Even in many religion being vegetarian is good. And being vegetarian help to get better health, and prevents from infections or diseases like ringworm which happen due to pig meat.

_spammy link deleted_


----------



## Hazel (Jul 6, 2012)

Sherly said:
			
		

> Being vegetarian is good thought and it is good for mind and soul. Even in many religion being vegetarian is good. And being vegetarian help to get better health, and prevents from infections or diseases like ringworm which happen due to pig meat.



Ringworm isn't caused by pig meat. It's caused by a fungus called Tinea.


----------



## Genny (Jul 6, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Ringworm isn't caused by pig meat. It's caused by a fungus called Tinea.



It sure is and according to my vegetarian sister who had it this last spring, it's not fun at all.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 10, 2012)

I tried the vegetarian bit for a while when I was in college and broke.  As soon as finances improved I rediscovered my inner carnivore.  Now I keep at least 10lbs of bacon in the freezer at all times along with 6 or 8 packages of Hormel Little Sizzlers.  MMMMmmm.   I enjoy cow but pig is my favorite.
As for cow, a really good steak is heaven sent but a burger fried in lard is tough to beat.  Hear that?  That's the sound of my arteries transporting all that cholesterol.  Then of course, there is multi-meat, the all in one American favorite, the hot dog.  Pile that puppy up with good chili, cheese, mustard, onions, cole slaw and get outta my way!  My goodness, that's good!


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 12, 2012)

Neither.
Been a vegetarian for over a decade, but it didn't feel healthy.
I'm all for diversity, organic food, getting my veggies and milk locally and moderation.


----------



## dirrdee (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm a cheeseavoire, I dont eat much meat, but still like it sometimes (especially bacon..mmmm).  I am gluten free, but have been cheating on that lately also.  Its only because next to cheeseavoire Im a pizzavoire.


----------



## Seifenblasen (Oct 22, 2012)

> And being vegetarian help to get better health, and prevents from infections or diseases like ringworm which happen due to pig meat.



One time my horse had ringworm (which is really not a worm) and I am absolutely, positively, 100% certain that she is a vegetarian and have not been around pigs!   :twisted:



> Neither.
> Been a vegetarian for over a decade, but it didn't feel healthy.
> I'm all for diversity, organic food, getting my veggies and milk locally and moderation.



Same here.  Was a vegetarian for a long time till I got severe anemia.   Worked with doctors, nutritionists, etc. for almost a year and cannot fix the problem till I started eating red meat again.  I am, however, VERY picky and only get my meat from local farmers I know (and approve of the way they raise the animals).


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 22, 2012)

I eat meat and potatoes.  That's as close to a vegetable as I ever get.  I'm closing in on 60 and my colon is clean as ...well it's just clean OK  
I don't eat fruit much either.  My children love veggies! When they were growing up I'd never think about making veggies so it was a treat to them. They would come in and ask me if they could please have  vegetables tonight with dinner.  They eat every veg on the planet!  Now that's smart parenting!!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 22, 2012)

Pepsi Girl said:
			
		

> My children love veggies! When they were growing up I'd never think about making veggies so it was a treat to them.



How clever of you! A great example of reverse psychology to get kids to eat vegetables.


----------



## MoonBath (Dec 7, 2013)

Wow. This poll is _six years old_ and I'm the only vegan?


----------



## LanaBanana (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm vegan too 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## maya (Dec 7, 2013)

I was a vegan and veg for a long time. But I eat meat now, as a side, with tons of produce.


----------



## xoticsoaps (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm a vegetarian wannabe. I seem to loose the taste for meat after not eating it for a while, but when I'm not getting enough iron I can tell because I CRAVE red meat like an untamed carnivore! 

Usually I eat mostly vegetarian style, not for any particular reason, just do. The most common meats for me, though, when I'm not going primal, is turkey or chicken. I've tried to go vegetarian 3 times before, but due to my health issues, I was strongly advised by my doctor not to go total vegetarian. So there you have it. I can't stop eating bacon for my health, doctors orders. :grin:

And Dragon...I just really don't know what to say. I LOVE Chinese food too, but that is exactly the reason that if I can not see into 90% if not the whole kitchen from different angles in a Chinese restaurant, I only order vegetable dishes.


----------



## Susie (Jun 15, 2014)

I am an omnivore.  I try hard to eat a healthy, balanced diet.


----------



## Miha Engblom (Jun 15, 2014)

I am vegan !!!
My husband became pretty much healed from ulcerative colitis by eating vegan food...  
Our kids get some dairy and eggs when they visit their grand parents...


----------



## lsg (Jun 19, 2014)

I am an omnivore, but I don't see that listed.


----------



## jadelilly (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm a vegetarian and have been since birth. Hubby is also and we raise our kids vegetarian too. Trying to limit the dairy but can't seem to cut the cheese out.


----------



## chucksapunett (Sep 10, 2014)

I am a carnivore, but I try to eat only animals raised in a humane manner. Living in a town in southern Italy know the breeders and then I go on the safe side


----------



## Booko (Sep 14, 2014)

lol very few humans are actually carnivores.

I think you meant omnivore?


----------



## Jstar (Dec 6, 2014)

Add me to the list of ominvores..I'll eat anything...well except for eggplant. *gag*:sick:

My fave is a grilled ~medium well~ juicy steak, loaded potato, and a raw spinach salad with as many other veggies as I can pile in there.

My mom always said about me,  "If she wants a steak bad enough, she'll eat the southbound end of a slow moving northbound cow" 

Just realized how old this thread started out.....well it's Hazels fault....she got me started with that cookie recipe..bad Hazel


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Dec 6, 2014)

Ha, I was just going to say, "Where's omnivore?  Why such extremes?"


----------



## Sebonllyd (Dec 10, 2016)

Open your eyes.  Look at how animals are treated by humans, for dairy, for eggs, for meat.  Open your eyes.  It's not healthy to consume these things, and it's appalling that our fellow companions on this planet are treated in this way.  Open your eyes to the holocaust of animal abuse, just for a palate choice. A palate choice! People who say "I tried it and I didn't feel healthy" need to educate themselves about nutrition - it's not difficult.  If you're reading this, then you can read! That's all it takes.  You're also using the Internet - all the information is there. Open your eyes, but don't choose to close them again.  Go vegan, for the sake of the animals, the planet, and you and your family's health.


----------



## jblaney (Dec 10, 2016)

I eat meat, but I don't want to!  I hate the thought of animals suffering and think of it on a daily basis.  I started eating vegan years ago and broke out in hives for weeks.  Discovered I'm allergic to soy.  Can't eat dairy or most grains either.  I get reactions if I eats eggs too often, same with legumes,
nuts and corn.  Too many veggies bother my stomach.  It makes me very sad really.  I suffered my entire life until I cut out or reduced these foods.  Took me a long time to figure out what was causing the problem, especially when it was almost everything!   Envy people who can eat whatever they want.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 10, 2016)

Sebonllyd said:


> Open your eyes to the holocaust of animal abuse, just for a palate choice. A palate choice! People who say "I tried it and I didn't feel healthy" need to educate themselves about nutrition - it's not difficult.


 
I beg to differ about it being a mere palate of choice. At least not for me. I was vegetarian for at least 5 years, part of that as a totally raw-food vegan. I was pretty darn serious about it and dedicated to it and would have continued on in it if it hadn't been for the fact that it proved to be incompatible with my body's chemistry. For me, it wasn't a matter of, 'Well, I tried it and I just don't feel healthy'. Far from it. I have blood chemistry work showing my body's gradual downward spiral throughout my years as a vegetarian/vegan (I was monitored every 3 to 6 months throughout my vegetarian/vegan journey by my doctor who is also a licensed nutritionist and also vegetarian-friendly, btw). 

Anyway, my blood work kept coming back and showing that my body was literally cannibalizing itself for protein because it wasn't able to assimilate enough vegetable protein for it to be able to function properly, no matter how many concentrated veggie protein 'tweaks' we made to my diet. 

The biggest nutritional lesson I learned from my journey was how naïve I was about the human body. It is much more complex than I had believed back when I had chosen to become a vegetarian. Although some people's bodies do great with a vegetarian diet, that doesn't mean everyone else's will. It will depend on their particular body chemistry and genes, allergies, intolerances, etc... It's just not as simple as "veggies good, meat bad".  

For what it's worth, when I went back to eating an omnivore diet, my body started functioning properly again and my blood chemistry results started coming back good.


IrishLass


----------



## bumbleklutz (Dec 10, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> I beg to differ about it being a mere palate of choice. At least not for me. I was vegetarian for at least 5 years, part of that as a totally raw-food vegan. I was pretty darn serious about it and dedicated to it and would have continued on in it if it hadn't been for the fact that it proved to be incompatible with my body's chemistry. For me, it wasn't a matter of, 'Well, I tried it and I just don't feel healthy'. Far from it. I have blood chemistry work showing my body's gradual downward spiral throughout my years as a vegetarian/vegan (I was monitored every 3 to 6 months throughout my vegetarian/vegan journey by my doctor who is also a licensed nutritionist and also vegetarian-friendly, btw).
> 
> Anyway, my blood work kept coming back and showing that my body was literally cannibalizing itself for protein because it wasn't able to assimilate enough vegetable protein for it to be able to function properly, no matter how many concentrated veggie protein 'tweaks' we made to my diet.
> 
> ...



Irish Lass I had the same experience as you, except in reverse.  When I ate meat, all my blood work and medical tests seemed to come back wonky.

When I went vegetarian, it all started coming back normal or better than normal.  

My doctor at the time, who was NOT vegetarian friendly; was sure I was going to drop dead or at least end up debilitated, because I stopped eating meat.  Twenty-five years later and I'm still kicking...LOL.  Go figure.  

The point is, you are 100% right.  No diet is going to be a perfect fit for every individual.  We are all too different to try to force into a "one-size-fits-all" eating plan.  Does that make us "right" or "wrong"?  No, it makes us individuals, as it should be.


----------



## Scooter (Dec 10, 2016)

How about a category called "Mindful Eater"...


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 10, 2016)

Omnivore.


----------



## Sebonllyd (Dec 11, 2016)

Bodies don't cannibalise themselves in the absence of animal protein, it is much more likely that something else was going on. A nutritional shift will often cause the body to have to adjust, but there isn't a shred of credible evidence that suggests a vegan diet is not healthy (or even not much healthier than one containing animal products). The only thing you need to supplement because of it's unavailability in a plant based diet is Vitamin B12, which used to be available in all sorts of food, including our drinking water, but isn't any longer due to the constant sterilisation of our food and drink (B12 is a bacteria). 

A good source of information, if your interested in reading credible scientific evidence, is Dr Michael Greger's excellent and informative site  www.nutritionfacts.org.  Another excellent website is www.carnism.org.  There is an excellent presentation by Dr Melanie Joy who presents the concept of 'carnism'.  I would urge you to have a look.  

Those of you who have tried vegetarianism or evan veganism - well done! It's a very positive step.  It's a sad fact that the odds are stacked against those who want to make the only choice that is truly right, because of our upbringing, our culture, what we have been taught, the negativity of others,  not to mention having it constantly 'fed' to us that eating animal products is normal, natural, and necessary. It is absolutely none of these things.  Good luck to those of you who still intend to open your eyes, choose not to look away, and make the connection.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 11, 2016)

Odd that in the thread in liquid soap started by you, you ask us to go easy on you as you are new, and yet you necro this thread in order to tear a strip from those of us who eat meat! Frankly, you can forget any chance of being treated with kid gloves by me when you start shoving your particular view of the world down my throat.

Edited to add - how is eating meat not natural when it was a key part of early life? We now have the luxury of being able to eat vegetarian or vegan the whole year round, but before transport and storage was what it is, not to mention farming and harvesting methods, it was just simply not possible for vast areas of the world.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 11, 2016)

Sebonllyd, with all due respect, we are going to have to agree to disagree. I don't find either of the 2 sources you mentioned to be scientifically credible, but rather more along the line of propagandists with a specific agenda, in spite of their titles of 'Dr.' attached to their names. For what its worth, I confess that I used to eagerly espouse much the same kind of things they (and you) espouse before reality stepped in and had its way with me. 

I truly respect your choice to be vegan, but to insist that it is the only choice that is truly right (for everyone), and/or that anyone's ill-health suffered while under a vegetarian/vegan diet was more likely caused by something other than their vegetarian/vegan diet, is a bit of a stretch to say the very least, and provably wrong at best, not to mention disrespectful and condescending to any here on the forum that have truly suffered ill-health under either a vegetarian or vegan diet- especially since you are not our doctor, nor are privy to our personal medical histories/records. Nor have you walked in our shoes.

Please extend to us the same courtesy that you ask us to extend to yourself. 



IrishLass


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Dec 11, 2016)

You lost me with "B12 is a bacteria".
It's an insult to everyone who's reasonably educated.
You can believe in anything you find on the Internet and you can have your views, stop shoving it in our faces please, this is not a place to do so. And it's disrespectful.

Little anatomy/metabolism lesson: all foods, more or less are made from SAME atoms/molecules. They all get catabolised after eating and made into whatever our body needs. Minus odd minerals and vitamins but that's pretty much it. How exactly are certain foods better or worse for us???


----------



## Dahila (Dec 11, 2016)

This is what i had seen Fuzz-juzz ,   I have to watch my B12 vitamin levels due being on metformin.  With all due respect Sebonilyd knows nothing.  
Vegan diet is so bad for diabetics that long life vegans go back to meat and fat.  Vegan diet contains too much carbs to be good,  We all know carbs are immediately converted to glucose and the extra sugar goes into storage, which means fat.  I know a quiet number of diabetics type 2 who started to eat meat , it is easier to control the disease, and it is not easy disease. 
I hate the treads like that.


----------



## Saipan (Dec 11, 2016)

Wow, just wow.  B12 is not a bacteria, it is an organic compound known as a vitamin.

The open your eyes comments seem unfounded, clearly human dental records very clearly and without a doubt show we are Omnivores.

So with that, it comes down to personal opinion and preference.  I prefer to not eat leaves.


----------



## Sebonllyd (Dec 11, 2016)

Oh dear!  I was not aware I was being disrespectful or condescending to anyone, nor was I shoving my particular view of the world down anyone's throat.  I was certainly not tearing a strip off those who eat meat. 

I am a little surprised that my comments, which were only meant to present information from my perspective, have generated such defensiveness.  I am interested in the topic, and the OP had asked about it.

I won't attempt to respond to any of the comments as I don't want a debate, and certainly not an argument.  I never intended to upset anyone, although I'm aware this does happen when people are indirectly encouraged to consider their own choices.  I appreciate that diet is absolutely that - personal choice.  

I'd like to close this conversation down now, and to wish you all the very best.


----------



## Dahila (Dec 11, 2016)

Maybe we should stick to the soap, this is a second tread lately,  We are here to share our good and bad days, our creations.   I am not coming here,  to be judged ......... I am on few forums and so often I see threads like that, then vegan start to convince everyone to their "religion" It is crazy trend.  
I had worked in dental laboratory for 7 years and of course, i had learned about the build of teeth and the reason to have them.  
Why do you think Sebonllyd we have canine teeth?
The molars are to crush the veggies but canine?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 11, 2016)

The op asked the question many many years ago! Which meant you would have had to have put in some effort to find it. Please do check the date of the posts on a thread before posting - there is a section in a sticky about whether or not to bring an old thread back to life.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Dec 11, 2016)

Yes, thank you! It is personalised choice.
We are not going around vegan forums promoting eating animal product because of "respect" in other people's choices.
If we did, we would find exactly the same reactions,  defensiveness etc... trying to change what people are believing in doesn't always go to well. 

You wanna talk soap, we can do that and you're welcome to the forum!


----------



## Relle (Dec 12, 2016)

Sebonllyd said:


> Oh dear!  I was not aware I was being disrespectful or condescending to anyone, nor was I shoving my particular view of the world down anyone's throat.  I was certainly not tearing a strip off those who eat meat.
> 
> I am a little surprised that my comments, which were only meant to present information from my perspective, have generated such defensiveness.  I am interested in the topic, and the OP had asked about it.
> 
> ...



Please read - 
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=9333


----------

